

How Apple Can Make Money From Higher-Quality Songs - ChrisArchitect
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/08/how-apple-makes-money-from-higher-quality-songs/

======
ChrisArchitect
would say we already figured this out a few days ago...... that it's all about
hardware sales

